
Maskless photolithographic system using low-cost projector and microscope (2005) [pdf] - walterbell
http://web.archive.org/web/20150104005610if_/http://www.physics.rutgers.edu/ugrad/387/388s06/film_deposition/Musgraves05.pdf
======
gyger
There is a company selling a similar hardware called smart print:
[http://www.smartforcetechnologies.com/products/smartprint](http://www.smartforcetechnologies.com/products/smartprint)

